# What flavor is this? Free wood!



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but I cut it down and have some peices that could be used for turning I think. It is in Corpus Christi.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is a pic of the leaves


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

An oak of some type, this site is pretty helpful
http://texastreeplanting.tamu.edu/ViewAllTrees.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Based on the leaves, it looks like red oak


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think it's a oak, never had acorns, I think it's a type of maple myself but not sure.. 
The core's of the logs have that dark wood, I bet it would look good as a bowl or duck call


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Contact the Corpus woodturners group....pretty someone will jump on it. 
http://coastalbendwoodturners.net/


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

galvbay said:


> Contact the Corpus woodturners group....pretty someone will jump on it.
> http://coastalbendwoodturners.net/


Good idea, sent them an email and they have some one interested.

I would rather it go to a good home than the dump!


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

My guess.

http://bioimages.vanderbilt.edu/metadata.htm?/19447/metadata/sp#


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Those leaves are red oak for sure.


----------

